
The Google Plus One Bookmarklet: +1 Pages Anywhere - mblakele
http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-plus-one-bookmarklet/19474/
======
zephjc
There's a Chrome extension for that:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kmonhedbcpagbphiln...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kmonhedbcpagbphilnoajiencllnpoii)

